# good old fashioned photograms!



## holderbeam (Jan 6, 2010)

Havent done some for quite a while so decided to experiment aain


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool. How?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2010)

How?

Place objects on top of photo sensitive paper. Expose to light. Develop,stop,fix,wash,dry. Finished photogram.

The earliest photgraphs were actually photograms, which pre-date what we now consider "photography"
Photogram Images in the 1800s - Hippolyte Bayard, Schultze, Talbot, Anna Atkins, Sir John Herschel, Anne Dixon, Wilhelm Conrad Roentgen, Joseph Nicephere Niepce

Some famous photogram practitioners were Man-Ray, Laslo Moholy-Nagy, Christian Schad and a few others. If you look at a large expanse of Man Ray's work you will see a few of the quintessential photograms...some are quite well-known. I used to enjoy making photograms. It is a super-fun way to introduce children to darkroom work--it's really,really easy to do!


----------



## ann (Jan 7, 2010)

the first two look like chemcial painting was added to the mix


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 7, 2010)

Man Ray lives!

Bravo!


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 7, 2010)

I remember doing those back in the day. Makes me want to do some more.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 7, 2010)

Those are very good and interesting.  I had no idea you could do this!


----------



## stone_family3 (Jan 10, 2010)

We just did these in our B&W class. I loved them. I'm going to be making some more.


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to say simply are great!!!  quite new and good art indeed... go for it and show us more results...


----------



## tomtom_91 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow they are really good I had a go at doing these with some students(yr7)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/photographytallis/page11/

Flickr Photo Download: 1013

Flickr Photo Download: Phtg Club040

Flickr Photo Download: 1011

Flickr Photo Download: Phtg Club037

Flickr Photo Download: Phtg Club035

Was a bit of a rush job in the dark room  - But they seem to have enjoyed it!


----------

